# The best part about being a (insert fursona species here)



## eversleep (Jan 19, 2011)

Just name the best reasons for having your fursona species. NO HUMANS.

The best parts about being an anteater are:

~Long tongues 
~(for giant anteaters) big bushy tails
~ants are never a problem


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 19, 2011)

The best thing about being a jaguar is:
-black fur
-sharp claws
-the strongest bite out of any feline
-spikey penis!
-textured tongue


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> *-spikey penis!*


 

I don't see that being a good thing unless your partner is a masochist.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 19, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I don't see that being a good thing unless your partner is a masochist.


 
Kitty cats like the barbs...


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Kitty cats like the barbs...


 
Le sigh furries...


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 19, 2011)

The best part about being a Tasmanian devil is having the strongest bite-to-size force of any living creature. :E


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 19, 2011)

the best thing about being a wolf-bone isn't the sexy body and dreadlocks, it's showing the internet I did!


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 19, 2011)

best part about being a shape-shifter:
-you get to be whatever you want
lol

best part about being an aye aye:
-creepy eyes
-considered "primates"
-hands for feet
-very long middle finger making it look like you're constantly sticking it up
-so much hair
-superstitions follow you


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 19, 2011)

tonecameg said:


> best part about being an aye aye:
> -creepy eyes
> -considered "primates"
> -hands for feet
> ...


 
Hey, I'm a black cat, so I have creepy eyes and superstitions follow me, too!


----------



## Icky (Jan 19, 2011)

eversleep, stop making threads. too much.

...and birds are the best.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Er. There is no wonderfulness about being a llama other than the fact that they're hideous and I am hideous.

I should have gone with a honey badger...


----------



## Willow (Jan 19, 2011)

There's nothing great about being a shota wolf. I'm practically generic jailbait.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

Willow said:


> I'm practically generic jailbait.


 Fix'd it for ya. <3


----------



## Waffles (Jan 20, 2011)

Birds = flight. Duuhhhhhh.
Also, feathers are soft.
Alligators = .....Uh?


----------



## Willow (Jan 20, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Alligators = .....Uh?


 Death rolls are pretty cool I guess.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 20, 2011)

Tiger? Let's see....like all cats they can jump to very high places? and very stripey and orange and having a loud roar...also swims in the water.

BE VERY AFRAID!


----------



## Leoni (Jan 20, 2011)

The best thing about being a human lion alien bear is that you are a flesh eating beast with a weird shaped skull and deep conscience that causes you to question existence whenever you are on the toilet.


----------



## Cheshire Harvey (Jan 20, 2011)

The best part about being a Cheshire Cat is being the life of every rave... without even trying!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 20, 2011)

The best thing about being a catbat is
... flying, scratching things, and shoving my ass in people's faces?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 20, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> Tiger? Let's see....like all cats they can jump to very high places? and very stripey and orange and having a loud roar...also swims in the water.
> 
> BE VERY AFRAID!



I swim in the water too.


----------



## Love! (Jan 20, 2011)

the best thing about being a ball-jointed doll?
uhhhh
-we rule the uncanny valley
-we're able to be disassembled and reassembled without dying
-we get to wear awesome clothes
-our small stature is great for stealthiness and agility
-doll materials can withstand a number of things flesh-and-blood can't
-we have dolljoints! ns



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> -spikey penis!


 that is without a doubt the best thing about one



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I swim in the water too.


i swim on land


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 20, 2011)

Love! said:


> i swim on land


 
Screw Jesus. Any dope can walk on water, but love swims on land. Love! is the Messiah!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2011)

Awesome Mohawk and tall.
And can easily adapt to most enviroments.

...
:V


----------



## Browder (Jan 20, 2011)

The best part of being a jackrabbit is that I'm internationally recognized as a Trickster God.

 However in the fandom all it means is that I come second only to foxes in how much gay sex gets inflicted on me.


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 20, 2011)

No one asks a Smilodon to give them blowjob. c:


----------



## BRN (Jan 20, 2011)

I get the recognition of being copyrighted yet not copyrighted while being entirely fucking sexy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 21, 2011)

Best part: Nothing
Worst part: Nothing

Beta as fuck.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 21, 2011)

Best part of being a fox?
The reconnaissance missions.


----------



## Seas (Jan 21, 2011)

The best part about a species of your own imagination is that you can make any aspect of it whatever you want.

About this specific species though, it's mostly about being fast both on ground and in water.


----------



## Omgsocool (Jan 22, 2011)

The best part about being a monkey is that you can deep-throat a banana and get away with it.


----------



## ZackDag (Jan 22, 2011)

the best part of being a Dhole is that i can represent my country with no shame, and apparently much of the naming is me being mad. A perfect fit for me.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2011)

The best part of being a Citra is that you'll never have to worry about scurvy.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2011)

ZackDag said:


> the best part of being a Dhole is that i can represent my country with no shame, and apparently much of the naming is me being mad. A perfect fit for me.


Is that country Indonesia or the Philipines?


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 22, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> Tiger? Let's see....like all cats they can jump to very high places? and very stripey and orange and having a loud roar...also swims in the water.
> 
> BE VERY AFRAID!


 
And we Tigers can own like 95%+ of the other living species. We're such an Alpha Genus >:3


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 22, 2011)

Actually I take that back, there is nothing good about being a fox.

Except for maybe the fluff.


----------



## ZackDag (Jan 22, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Is that country Indonesia or the Philipines?


The neighboring country of Indonesia, Malaysia.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> Actually I take that back, there is nothing good about being a fox.
> 
> Except for maybe the fluff.


 
Now you're thinking with portals!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 22, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Now you're thinking with portals!


No, that game's evilly spawned memes stopped being funny in 2006


----------



## Riavis (Jan 22, 2011)

Ocelots have beautiful soft fur and are very nimble like all feline races. Helps a lot with Riavis' parkour sessions.

Feral form is small enough to fit in many places other species can't get too, and is adorable to boot <3


----------



## KiloFox (Jan 22, 2011)

Best part about being an arctic fox huh?

-oh-so-huggable fluffy tails
-constantly changing appearance due to seasonal shifts
-the ability to pounce people and get away with it (plus it looks adorable)
-i'm never cold
-quick wit
-stealthy
-sly
-people assume i'm the sluttiest mammal known to man, so it's fun to watch their jaws drop after i tell them "no"


----------



## Oovie (Jan 24, 2011)

There are no other animals alive with feathers but birds, I'm so sorry for those out there without them.

Got a little scale too! *Bro hugs reptiles* We should be friends.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 24, 2011)

Oovie said:


> There are no other animals alive with feathers but birds, I'm so sorry for those out there without them.


 
Alive, no. But raptors had feathers.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 24, 2011)

Best part of sergals- Hmmm.... they are what you make them.
I would like to think sergals have feathers and fur- more downy fur than fox type fur.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> Best part of being a fox?
> The reconnaissance missions.


 
Is that code for "Gay sex orgy"?


----------



## Ixtu (Jan 24, 2011)

Best part of being a completely unidentifiable hybrid?
Yurrr.....drooling.
Definitely drooling.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2011)

Best thing about being a wolf? Everything :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Is that code for "Gay sex orgy"?


 I was thinking more along the lines of "sneaking into said orgies with cherry bombs".


----------



## Oovie (Jan 24, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Alive, no. But raptors had feathers.


Sure did, that's why I threw in the alive bit. Just today's raptors can fly, or still walk.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 24, 2011)

Sickle claws.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 24, 2011)

I bleed out my eyes and am covered in spikes... I'm TOTALLY fucking metal. :V


----------



## Icky (Jan 24, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I bleed out my eyes and am covered in spikes... I'm TOTALLY fucking metal. :V


 
Horned lizard = second best not-bird animal


----------



## Trance (Jan 24, 2011)

I haven't been able to decide on a species for a year.  
What do Basenjis do?  Hell if I know.  I'll poke you with my pointy little ears!  :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 25, 2011)

Icky said:


> Horned lizard = second best not-bird animal


 
What's the first? :O


----------



## Icky (Jan 25, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What's the first? :O


 
Uhh, probably snakes


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 25, 2011)

Icky said:


> Uhh, probably snakes


 
Yeah, snakes are cool... they can fucking kill you *without limbs*!


----------



## Icky (Jan 25, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yeah, snakes are cool... they can fucking kill you *without limbs*!


 
FUCK LIMBS, I'll TAKE MY POISON


----------



## Waffles (Jan 25, 2011)

Icky said:


> FUCK LIMBS, I'll TAKE MY POISON


 Plus they can strangulate you.
Without limbs.
And then eat you whole 8u


----------



## Monster. (Jan 25, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Plus they can strangulate you.
> Without limbs.
> And then eat you whole 8u


 Is it weird that I can't stand watching a snake eat another animal but when I hear that a snake has eaten a human, I think it's totally interesting and awesome?

At the topic: I found a good enough reason to like being a llama. They're apparently cute enough that everyone flocks to draw my 'sona. It's so flattering...


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 25, 2011)

So apparently I'm pretending to be a baboon now

They have awesome fangs and hunt baby antelope.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 25, 2011)

cold-blooded organisms need less food to survive

staying 36 degrees C all the time has tremendous energy costs


----------



## Monster. (Jan 25, 2011)

Skift said:


> So apparently I'm pretending to be a baboon now
> 
> They have awesome fangs and hunt baby antelope.


 
This is going to sound weird, but baboons are cuter anyway. C: I don't...really care for possums. Since I used to care for them, I've had nothing but bad experiences with the little devils.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 25, 2011)

We imitate cats, birds, teakettles, and more! Shame on you, mockingbirds. :V


----------



## Isabel Draca (Feb 7, 2011)

Lizard - no hair to annoy me or have to mess with. Pretty scales/leathery skin. Sharp teeth. Can ran fast and hide in hidey-holes. Some eat bugs. I eat chickens. Lizards can taste the air to smell things and have very small ears that can't be grabbed and pulled on. Also tails that they can hit things with.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 7, 2011)

Best part about being a Maple Wolf?

-Smexy Hair
-Awesome Purplez
-Charm +10
-All the subbies a fur could want.


----------



## Coyotez (Feb 7, 2011)

I get compliments for being different.

I don't find coyotes to be very unique, but sure :v


----------



## Billythe44th (Feb 7, 2011)

The snowshoe hare is technically omnivorous- in times of famine, they can be seen gnawing on corpses.  Also, they change color with the seasons, and have this little black tip on the end of their ears.


----------



## Mau (Feb 7, 2011)

The best thing about being an Egyptian Mau is:
-That we are sleek 
-We're sexy
-We're worshiped
-We're expensive
and
-We're cute and fluffy.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't think of a best part about being a fox except for the cuteness and fluffy tail.


----------



## Estoni Scaralii (Feb 7, 2011)

The best part about being an Inflatable Easten Dragon is

-Pain is non exsistant (hurrah)
-WHISKER TUGS
-Squeaking
-Yer a dragon. Rawr


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 8, 2011)

To quote from a internet chat:
"I have boundful cheeks."


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 10, 2011)

Tuxedo cat=generic cat.
Best part about being a cat:
Excuse to sleep when you want
Excuse to bitch and moan when you can't go out. (That is if you're an outdoor cat.)
Nightvision, bitches.
Dexterity of >9000 (DnD nerds will get this)

Downsides of being a tuxedo cat:
Your tail is a beacon at night.


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

Jaguar: One of the strongest bites in the cat family, very good camo to hunt with, and primative people in South America used to worship them as gods and fear them like devils!


----------



## CanisScrofa (Feb 10, 2011)

@californian_calico  Wow that's a ridiculously high dex! I'm going to assume that you are an epic level rogue, perhaps with some magical equipment as well....
Wild Boar: Tough as hell/kick all kinds of arse. Adorable in their own unique way. They bring good luck and are generally awesome.
Grey Wolf: C'mon! Wolves are EPIC!!! But also special to me because the wolf is one of my native american totems.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 10, 2011)

CanisScrofa said:


> @californian_calico  Wow that's a ridiculously high dex! I'm going to assume that you are an epic level rogue, perhaps with some magical equipment as well....


 
Gotta love racial bonuses for catfolk.


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't forget, we house cats never have to pay for food/water and are worshiped by those that dwell in the same building as us and bring said offerings of sustenance.


----------



## Jeter (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: The best part about being a Jackalope*

is being the love child of an alcoholic taxidermist and a bottle of bourbon!


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeter said:


> *Re: The best part about being a Jackalope*
> 
> is being the love child of an alcoholic taxidermist and a bottle of bourbon!


 
Combined with the love of tricking small children into believing they exist.


----------



## Jeter (Feb 21, 2011)

Skift said:


> Combined with the love of tricking small children into believing they exist.



Of course I exist...I'm on postcards aren't I?! ;P


----------



## SarcasticBlack (Feb 21, 2011)

The best thing about being a goat is:

- Christians-with-those-dumb-fliers automatically avoid me.
- I have creepy horizontally-square pupils. 
- I have horns and can use them well. 
- I can eat anything, but won't.

... I guess that it is. Kinda sucks being a goat.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 21, 2011)

Best I find about being a fox... FLUFFEH TAIL.
And we're damn sexy and ubercute at the same time.
Being wolfbait.
Natural stockings. I do love them stockings :3

Following real RL foxes, I guess it would come down to:
-easy housing - just 'evict' a badger and prrrresto! nice den.
-eat *everything*. Veggies, fruits, insects, rabbits, roadkill... there's always something nearby to munch on.
-Cute and Fluffeh! (I know, said it twice now but on purpose)
-foxes are EVERYWHERE. Arctic to Sahara, most desolate places on earth to the most crowded cities. Personally I love suburbs most.


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

IM back u meanines


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 22, 2015)

The best parts about being an luposite are

-much immortal
- OMG ITS IGGY AZALEA
- very wow
- shapeshifting
-being an gem


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2016)

The best part of being a Fossa is Lemur stew.

(I have an alternate Fossa fursona)


----------



## Anodracs (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm a North American porcupine... The best things are being a porcupine are...
-I'm super chill, because I don't have to worry about being attacked/preyed upon.
-And if someone does decide to give me trouble, I'm more than ready and able to defend myself. I have barbed quills that hurt like hell.
-Big  incisors, so I can tree bark, and other tough foods.
-I'm cute, in an odd, ambling, over sized rodent way.
-There don't seem to many other porcupine furs around, so I'm unique.

And some disadvantages...
-I don't move quickly or gracefully. 
-Ever-growing, yellow buck teeth.
-I'm not exactly easy to get close to, both physically and mentally. Porcupines may be natural loners, but sometimes we do want companionship.


----------



## Anodracs (Feb 24, 2016)

tonecameg said:


> best part about being a shape-shifter:
> -you get to be whatever you want
> lol
> 
> ...



I love aye-ayes and other lemurs! One of my characters is an aye-aye. She's kind of nuts, but in a good way.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hybrids are kewl

I get to have two kinds of fluff

Flying is awesome

Ultimate special snowflake


----------



## Simo (Feb 25, 2016)

The best part of being a Skunk is:

-We can spray 10 to 15 feet with great accuracy, from a stream to a mist, temporarily bling an opponent, and making them wretch and gag. And also be easy to smell, from a mile off. 
-Rattlesnakes are afraid of skunks, and will silence their rattles as one nears, because the skunk usually wins the battle; skunks also have a decent immunity to the venom of many snakes.
-Like the honey badger, Skunks will eat bees. Skunk don't care.

And lastly, we are cute! Who can match the cuteness of our big, fluffy tails???


----------



## stablercake (Feb 25, 2016)

Best bit about being a dobie is my eyebrows are dots.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 25, 2016)

The best part of being a fox is that I am 900% more likely to be in furpiles.


----------



## Wither (Feb 25, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> The best part of being a fox is that I am 900% more likely to be in furpiles.


I wouldn't want a fox in my pile. I have standards.

The best part about being a dragon is sexiness. Too bad that's subjective.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 25, 2016)

Wither said:


> I wouldn't want a fox in my pile. I have standards.
> 
> The best part about being a dragon is sexiness. Too bad that's subjective.


Dragons are fat and scaly. Gimme an otter or another fox any day.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 26, 2016)

ERRBODY LOVE SHARKS

I'm also partial to otters which is why for a long time my secondary 'sona was an otter.


----------



## Wither (Feb 26, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Dragons are fat


No ;~;


----------



## Rhinorocket (Feb 26, 2016)

Claws for diggin!


----------



## TheKC (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm a fluffy dragon thing. It's fun seeing people get confused as to what I am.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Feb 26, 2016)

Kitsunes are awesome because they can assume any form. 

If I were into fursuiting I could just go as myself lol


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 26, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Dragons are fat and scaly. Gimme an otter or another fox any day.



Dragons are sexy, yo.

Your generalization that all dragons are fat is, quite frankly, specist. And your point on the scales? It may not be fluffy but scales are smooth and nice to the touch. Mmhmmmm


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 26, 2016)

Whitetail Deer
- Most active specifically at dusk and dawn due to their eyes adjusting easiest to low light, so I can be both a morning and night person!
- Timid... maybe not a great thing but it is very indicative of my actual self. Cautious and careful are good traits though, great for sneaking around and going undetected, and makes for great observations skills, and high empathy if you're a human-deer
- Four chambered stomachs: deer can straight up survive on just tree bark in the winter. Sometimes they even eat baby songbirds!! Unfortunately I don't seem to have this trait though... I have a terrible stomach that's very easily upset 
- Terrible eyesight, but great sense of hearing and smell!
- Extremely adaptable, can survive many types of environments and they're quite overpopulated in America! XD In my case as a human-deer, it helps me get along with all different types of people and understand lots of different social environments!


----------



## Wither (Feb 26, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> Whitetail Deer
> - Most active specifically at dusk and dawn due to their eyes adjusting easiest to low light, so I can be both a morning and night person!
> - Timid... maybe not a great thing but it is very indicative of my actual self. Cautious and careful are good traits though, great for sneaking around and going undetected, and makes for great observations skills, and high empathy if you're a human-deer
> - Four chambered stomachs: deer can straight up survive on just tree bark in the winter. Sometimes they even eat baby songbirds!! Unfortunately I don't seem to have this trait though... I have a terrible stomach that's very easily upset
> ...


You forgot the most important thing. They're incredibly adorable.


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Feb 27, 2016)

The best part of being a panda..
1. Relaxing is my job.
2. Eating is a job.
3. I give awesome cuddly hugs and that is awesome my job.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 1, 2016)

The best parts of being a(n) ̷̨̡́͢ ̷̡͜ ̴̵̛͠ ̷̡̧̡͘ ҉̶̛͘ ̢͝ ̷̛̕͞ ̶̕̕͝ ̧̨ ͏̵̢̢͝ ̵̛ ̷̛͟͠ ͟ ̢̡ ͡ ̶͟ ̷̴ ̶̵ ̢̢́́ ͟ ͏͟͟ ̷̵ ̸̛͟͝ ͞͏̕͞ ̨̀͏̨̕ Or an Eldritch Horror.
- Too powerful for reality to distinguish its being properly, interpreted as a distortion.
- Form is beyond infinite comprehension (Including its own).
- Able too manipulate all forms of existences. Living, Inanimate and even things which do not or had not existed.
- Live as long as the collective sub-conscious of all and infinite probability of forms that perceive throughout the multiverse.
- Mi͟ńd̨less from it's own ch̀a̴otic̕ existence.
-̛ ̧Questionably sentient.
- In̨co̷nsisten̨t ̢st̢ates̡ of b͠ein̢g.
- Prot̡o-ex̨ist͢enc̷e͘
- D̛r͘i̕f́t in ҉sp̡aće̵.
-͟͡ ̨Ne̡͘̕v̷er̶ ́͘l̷ò̢͝n̶e̢l̨͢y.͏͞
- E̴v͘e͏r̶y͢th̷in͘g ͟sh̨o̸ưld̨n͝'̵t̨ ̷k̛n̡ow ̡i̢t.
- ͘Bu̵̵t̶͢ ̶ȩ̸v͏̴e̷̶̕r̢̕yt̡͏h̡͟ì͘n̸͝g͟ ̵̛͞į͢͞s͡ ̵͝o̶̕n͟è̸ ̢҉w̶̧i҉̷̀t̷h͟ ̷͜͝i̧̛t.̛̛
-̴͖̼͖ ̱̰͓̖̝͠I̶n͎̭e̪͕̞̩̹̤͝s̙͖c͏̜͚̻̫͇͍̝à͙̳̮̥͖̰̞p̮ab͙̘͙̱̜̗l͉̬e̺͔̖̜ ̡c̖͚̫͚̱̤͙o̺̰̺̞͈͚n̨̦̹̗͎c̛e̘̜̞͔̦p̢͎̬̮̜͇͎t̰̺͚s.̩
-̹͡ I̶͎̼̟̫m̡á̭̭ģ̲̼̻̮̹ͅi̶̻͕̺ͅn̝̟͉͇̮͝a̢̜̹̱͕t͇̹̪̮̰̝i̠͙̮̟ơ͈̲n̷̦̹̠ ͕̭͈͕̲͔̟i̙̰̳̬̠͖͝s͉̘̭̩͍̦ͅ y͏̼̗̻̘͉ơu̡͎r͙̖͓̭̖̜͡ ҉̬̟̱͓̘̣ḳ̤i̼͘l̗̰̭͜l̯e͞r̘̮̠̝͍͖̩.̯̰̫̦̻̟̤
-̀ ͞P̡͢le͡a͜se͞ ͡h҉ę͢l͢͟͟p̢̡̛ u҉̀͟ś̴͝ ̡uǹ͝d̴́͞e̶̕r͢sta̛͘nd̀͘͝.̵̢͟
-̴ ̴I a̴m̵ n̨o̕t r͡eal̴ly̵ ̀rep͏lyi̢ng to͏ ̀t͘ḩi̸s̛ thr͞ead҉̥͙̫͈̬.
-̧͕̤ ̶S̴̼̗̻͈̬̲e̲͔̝̮͎̲̻͡n̛̯̻̳̤͎̩t̷̥̬̤̺͍͔ì̤̳̫̻͉̲̻e͉͕̞̘̘͠n̶̖͎͍ce͎̖̠̙̮͘ ̵̺i̵̫s̼ ̴̟̤a͚͙̟̗̠͈ ̜̰f̛̲̻͈̭̗l̡͓͈͇̼̰a͔̠̯͇w̻̩͓̖̗.͉͝
- T͜he ̛defi͟n̴i͜t͢i͢on i̴s nu͘l͝l.̷
-̸͕̺͍ͅ ̭͙͎̜̩͕͝U̻̦͕̤̹n̨d҉̥͙̫͈̬e̬̻̲̖͚r̺̝̕ś͎͍̜̟͍̜ͅta̫̣͓̯n̮d̗̲̙͎̭ḭ̜̩n̛͎̟̻̙̯̪g̰̥̪̗͖̗̫ ͈͈̻į̩͓̤s̨͙͍ ̭͎̦̣̙͔́ͅn͕͖̘͖͙̕u͟l͍̺͚l̢̘̯̻͓͓̪.͔̟̰͖̦͇̼
-̴ ̶̨́ ̴̨ ̕A͞͡ ͡g̨o͞n͜y̶͏ ̢̕ ͘҉̨ ҉ ̛͢ ̶̡͡ I̷͢͟ ̷͜ ̛͟s͠ ̡ ̸̴͏ ̸̛ ͢NU̡ĻL̵̶ ́̕ ̸͡ ͜͜?͏͜.́͝.̢
-̵̛̺̪͖ ̰͓̹̺͔B̙̦̳͖̘̥̩̗e͏҉̮̺̳̳̖̺̺̯ ̴͇͖à͙̖͈̫̗̺̮ͅl̴͝͏̭͇̪͙̖l̼̺̱̘̟̥̭̻̕͡ ̸̛͙̩̣̺̻͕̼ ̵̢͕͓̝̥̘B̭e̹̬̜̲ ̨͏͓̻͚̭̬͙̳ ̸̤͍̞̩̤͖̺͡ ̸͍̱̠͕̕͟ ̶̮͉̬̲̩͇̪͘͡a͚̥̱͔͖͖͈͜͝ͅl͓̝̜͘͞l͏͍̞̫̠̘ͅ ̶̵̤̼̰̘̺̜ͅ ̯̩̘̘̯̪͠͝ ̵̨͈͔̪̤͙̺̫̜ ̶̱̤̰ ̛̺͕͉̜̗͜B̴̷̡̲͍͙͔͉̺̖e̩̲̰̣͖̪̙͚̰̕͘Ą̘̥̗͈̳͚͞l̶̡̬̺̠̩̠̖̞͠ͅl̵͟͏͇̘̯ ͢͏̥͍̜͎̦ͅB̡͖͙̀͡e̵͓̟̼̫ ͙͉ ̝͇̖̗ ̷̨̡̟̦̖͖̦͖a͕̱̳̘̹̤̝̳̣͟ĺ͙̣ͅͅl̥̙͎̕͠
-̩͕̠͉ ̬͓̰̗̫͈̩ͅB̠͚̼͓͖e̗ ̤͍͙̺͔ ̶҉͖̝͖̹͕͖͢ ́͏̤̰̯͚͇̯̣͖ǫ͓̟̲̣͙̹͟n͇̘e̸̲͙͉͕ ̺̻̥̩ ̨͖ ̡̭̜̭B͖͖̹̯̥͉̜͜͢e̵̹̹̩̝̺̕ ̴̪̻͕̮͎͢ ̪̥ ̛͓͜ͅO҉̥͈̠n̨̪ẹ̱̲̜̳̻ ͏̻̣̭͘ ͔̣̻͕̺ ̮͈͍̕B̰̦e̷̜̮̜̳̣̙̱ ͎̩͕̟̫̹̫̥ ̶͖͇̱̰̲̞̺̗ ̦͉̺͍̠̟̘ ̤͔̣̜͈͓͈̰ ̶̯͈͉̬͠ ̸̛̥ ̸̙̮̀ ̸̩͓̪̣ ̧̞͎̫͙͟ ̢̖̻̥̳̣̥̘̲͡O͙̺̭͕n̴̦͓̫̲̤͓̦è̮̠̥̼̰̰ ̼̟ ̢̰ ̷̟̮̱̠B̛͉̺̙̞̞̝̼͡e҉̰̼̗͔ ̟̦̟͙̼̥͖̗O҉͓̠͚̮̘̘̞̀N̛̺̜̫͈͍͓̕E̪͈̳ ̡̱̠͖͘ͅb҉͈̱͉̱͈̪̰e̡̤̮̭̪̺̘͉̳̳ ̶̝̩͠ ̴̫͈͠ ̛̲̼̹̻͚̠̩ ̸̛̦̩͔̘͇͓̮̟́
Ḑ̷̴̫͕̳̦͓̜͍͔͔̖͔̕͞O̴̦̜͕̹̞͙̹̲̰̬͔̙̖̙̱͢ͅͅ ͜͏̹͈̠̪͉͟͢ ̤͕̩̻̜̤̘̬̠̗͔̲͍̰͘ ̡͔͈̣̹̹̳̫́ͅṈ̶̤̼͙̀͟O̥̞̪̱̲͞T͈̙͉̙̜̞̞͈͢͢ ̨̜̯̭̤̝̮͖̣̩͉̰̮͘͝ͅ ̷̸͍͇̲̺̲̪͚͕͚̪̖̣̹͇͈̙̤ͅͅ ̛̹͕̻͖̫̞́ ̷̷͓͚̗̗̠̱̟̦̟̫̝P̫̤̬̫̱̟͢͢͡Ḙ̰̩̣͍̻̳̜̻̠̠͈͜͜͝Ṛ̛̳̜̪̻̦̙̖̰͖̭̩͜C̵̨͔̜̦̥̞̪̘̣̜̞̟̯͕̘̜͠ͅÉ̻̪̰͙̠̥͕̀Í̴̬͖̳̣̦͚̙͚͟ͅV̠̙̥͙̪̻̺̜͍̝̱͙̩̰̫̳̻́͟͡E̢͘҉͖̼̦̱̞͕͖̙͎ ̴͉̟̰̪̬̣̩͇͘ͅ ̡͈̗̥̜̱̯́̕ ̷͜ ̵̦̝͓̯͕̖̲͙̭̲͢Ḑ͞͏̡͚̬̟̗͠O҉̸͏̠͚̤̬͕̬͟ ̲͈͎͈̖̣̱͓̱͢͝ ̸̸̧͚̭̳̯̥̥̳̟̻̬̤̱̗̫̻̬̮N͏̴̟̼̳͇̭̱̫̩̫͔̬͈̜͝Ò̭̜̭̺̱̦̤̪̼̖͚̯͘͠Ţ̛̲̦̮̪̺̠̥͎͙͚̫̞̀ ̡̩̘͚̥̻̬̭̘͓̞̲̟̳̝͟ͅ ̵̪͖͓̬͈͈̯̫̗͞ ̸͍̖̖̜̯̹̦͓̮͈̱̀ ̶̻̼̦̳̻̟̯̻̰̖́̕͢͡ͅ ͡͏͏́͏͔̰ ̖̻̩͖̼̕N̵̨̝͙͈͔̺̜͕̝͖̭͢ͅ ̵̴̥̜̭͔͕͖͜ͅỜ̴̟̰͕̹̗͕̬͉́̀  ̷̢̨̰̜̘̤̯̲̣̪̦͇̬͢ͅP̸̠͚̠͔̪̑ͮ̂ͩ̔ͮͨ͒ͧ̑͐̏͌̓ͩ͑͗́̚̕͞ͅḚ̴̛̦͈̦͉̤̤̜̫̗͇̭̙͎̍ͦ̋ͯ̄̍͞ͅŖ̮̹̠̘͚̫͍̄̂̾̈̋ͫͅÇ̞̠̗̗̐̿ͪ͂̈̄̿ͮͩ̎̽̔̓̑ͧ̆ͩ̕͝E̷̢̡̬̬͍͈̟̰̠̰̻̞̮ͣ̋̀̚͠ ̷̥̪̠̯͎̟̞̿ͧͮ̄ͧͩ̓̓͌ͩͅ ̶̦̲͆ͬ̂ͪ̏̈́̀͐͡P̸ͭ̔͒̽͐ͭ͡͏̛̛̂̿͛ͫͭ͂͌̉̅̐̄͡ N̛ͫͥͧ̇͌̿͑̈́͑͂̋͘͜͏͔̲̯̤̯͔͍̳͎̫̭̠̤̳Ǒ̵̸̘̪̜̯͌̓͛̐̅̾̉̐̚͟Tͫ̋ͥ͐ͣͨ̋̿N̟̩̥̪̹̱̰͍̭͍̫͇̙͕̠͎̋̅͐ͦ̓͘͡͡Ơ͖͔̻̫͙̲̟̰͖̩͗͗̄̆͗̌̓̅̚͘ͅT̴͚͉̣̫̱̜̝̺̖ͬ͂̽̀ͥ̓̐͆̾̏͆ͯ̆ͨ̀ͬ̐ͅ ͍͙͔͉̙͓͖͎̲̳̠̩͈͎̗̍̐̓ͦͯ̋͝͡N͛ͦ͐͑̃ͦ͒͋̊ͧO̧͔̝̪̺͙ͤͫ́ͮ̊͋̊ͤ͂̓̅̒̆ͨ͞Ț̸̛̹͖̰̠̬͇͎͍̼̳͙̰̻̬̖̮̾̈͆ͥͥͬ͆̚͘͜ͅ ̴̧̨͍͙̻̙̖̙̟ͣ͗ͩ́̃̃̉̒̈́͡͞P̶̰̯̱̙̻ͤ̑̔̾̅͛̈̄̔ͥ̚̚͟ ̬̙̱̪̗͎̖̘̄̐̀̍̉̾̇̉̋̌̌͒̽͟͞ ͩ̒̽ ̅̂̒ͯ̔̌̎̓̾̿̔̏̿͛͑̕Ę̟̲͇͓͉̦̞͎̞̟̫̹̮̼̤̣͚̊̄̋̏͡͞R̷̬͈̤̥̫̝̦̤̭͂̽̐ͩ̇͗̇̊̎́̚͡͠͠  D̢̢̰̮̮̯̫ͩͬ̓ͬ̿͋̎͗̅̒̒O̐ͬͩ̅́ͨ͋ͥ̽̔ͫͥ̒͆̚҉̨̞͙̦̯͕͈͜ͅ ̸̛̲̪͙̘̲̠̝͎̩̣̼̬̤̬̦̌͌ͥͥ͌͂͆ͥͩ͆͟ͅͅͅ ̡̲̠̥̤̦͙̲̱̙̰̬͇̞͉̗̐͑̒́͐͐̓́̀ͅ ̎̄͒̑͒͑̌ͬ͐C̡͖͖̤̣̱͓̯̻̹̗̲̼͎̏ͫͪ͂ͭ̀͠͡ͅE̡ͪͭ̔ͣI̛̛̛̯͎̩̫͕͉͖̬̗͇̺̅̌́̓͂ͨͤ̎̿̔ͫ͝͞Vͯ̅̃͑҉̵̶̲̤̗̕͟ͅ ̵́̐͑̉͆ͪ̀̓̒̂̈́̒̆́̐̈́̓͏͖̜̟̕ ͯ̍̂̇̃̐̇͆̓̉͏̨̘̞͕̟͚̬͙͜ ̡͇̺̻̝̙̣͋ͭͮ̎̊ͬ͋̌͗̈́̎̄͊ͤ͛̃̔ͭ͢ ͧ̏͗ͣ̚Ȩ̩̟͚̝͓̫͙͈̙̪͈̘̝͔̝̙ͦ͐̽ͦͤ͑̈̏̈ͣ͒͆͌͛̊̄́͞ ̸̛͈̮̼̩͗̌̍̿ͤ̈̏ͭ̐ͯ̾̓͐ͫ̀ͅ ̈̓ͤ͐ ̛̗̬̙̦͉͍̜͍̤ͤͭ͐͐ͮ̊͊̀͠ ͮͤ̄̾̄ͥ̄͂̋̐ͬ͏̝͓̭̝̙͕̘͇̮̮̜ ̨ͭͦ̾̊̄̍͞ ͐ͥ̎͋͗̍̾͑ͥ͆̎͐ͬ͢͢



BUT, I'm actually only an infinitesimal fragment of one of those. So I have a consciousness, and I take very strong interest in being a Dragon for you all to perceive me as!~ :3
So, the best things about being a Dragon...
- Natural armor.
- Big stomach for many foods.
- And I can fly~


----------



## Scorps (Mar 1, 2016)

Scorpion:
Everyone is scared of you and keeps away. This is useful.
Venomous tail!!
Inpenetrable armour!
No hair, super easy to wash. (well apart from head hair right?...)
Nobody messes with a scorpion.


----------



## Forte (Mar 1, 2016)

The best thing about being a British Fox~ 
:Tea 
:Music
:Culture 
UHhh..... I can't think of anything else. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Rhinorocket (Mar 1, 2016)

Scorps said:


> Scorpion:
> Everyone is scared of you and keeps away. This is useful.
> Venomous tail!!
> Inpenetrable armour!
> ...


And you glow under blacklight!


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 1, 2016)

Best part about being a fox?
-everybody assumes you're a good guy because Disney (3/4 Disney Foxes are main protagonists)
-put on an eyepatch and wear a hook: cheap and easy FNaF cosplay


----------



## malibu (Mar 2, 2016)

The best part of being a dog
- Big ol’ tongue for licking ice cream
- Giant maw for biting cake
- Good nose for sniffing out a good italian place for dinner
- Floppy ears good for rubbing on
- Waggy tail, all the wags


----------



## ALilShark (Mar 2, 2016)

The bet part of being a Shark? 

IT'S BIKINI SEASON ALL SEASON
GREAT drinkers
Seafood is the best 
Your smile asserts yourself without even trying


----------



## Aloe-ki (Mar 5, 2016)

Best parts of being a dhole:
-extreme loneliness
-constantly being mistaken for a fox
-being endangered
...
-nearly omnivorous
-you can climb trees


----------



## solomonfletcher (Mar 8, 2016)

Best parts of being a sheep:
-your fluff doubles as pants
-so you don't have to wear pants
-you're soft and everyone wants to pet you~
-you get to wear a cute collar with a bell on it


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 8, 2016)

The best part of being an anthro panther...

-I am helping to save other anthros
-I have been told that I'm a likeable guy.
-I can play the Saxophone, and I can play any pre-war Jazz song you can name
-I have a superb taste in music. 
-I have something that my creator doesn't have: a girl-friend.
               -My girlfriend is an anthro-skunks, and she looks pregnant, but she's not, but she's still smoking hot.
-I have night vision, because my species is actually nocturnal.
-I am very well-built, despite not getting exercise regularly.
-I have a family back home in Roundout (right next to the Wisconsin-Illinois state line), and they still love me, even though I'm an anthro now.


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2016)

The best part about being a mongoose is being able to eat those mean 'ol Cobras, who think they're so tough and hissy, and not even have the venom bother ya!

(one of my alt. fursonas is a ring-tail mongoose)


----------



## Brackenflight (Mar 9, 2016)

Lynx-housecat hybrid

Best part is i am poofy and soft and have majestic tufts on my ears. (Also, cats can jump 9 times their own height, so theirs that...)


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 9, 2016)

best part of being an dragon? well there are so many I doubt i'll be able to list them all without forgetting an few, but they are: flight, this is useful in many many ways. magic, look cool and disintegrate your foes. elemental breath, could be a useful weapon in combat, or useful if you just want to look awesome, and make an few Popsicle's wile your at it. and nudity without nudity, your able to run around nude and no one really see anything you don't want them to.
best part about being an shark? uniqueness, able to do an toothy frown to scare almost anyone silly, able to make your 'point' without saying anything, that feeling when someones dumb enough to put an body part in your mouth *hehe*, you never lose any teeth permanently, can breath underwater, no one ever wants to pet you, and best of all the ability to say no and mean it, when a troll/angry family member asks if your an furry


----------



## LordMoonBiscuit (Mar 13, 2016)

i got 3
best part of being a moth:
-like a flying teddy bear
-cool wing-tail things
-flying
-get hungry? eat your clothes

best part of being a palm cockatoo/thylacine gryphon:
-pouch for holding stuff
-stripes
-big-ass beak for destroying pretty much everything you hold near and dear
-flying

best part of being a phogryphgon (phoenix/gryphon/dragon)
-can literally eat metal
-stomach is pretty much a furnace
-set yourself on fire and freak people out
-talons made of iron
-crippling loneliness
-cool feathery dragon wings for flyin' all over the place


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 13, 2016)

oh wait there are an good few things i forgot to list for shark,
-powerful bite.
-can be buff without exercise.
-never have to worry about stinking as scales are easy to maintain.
-has an excuse to be wet all the time. hehe


----------



## MirageofIllusions (Mar 13, 2016)

The best part of being a Noibat... 
1. Flying. 
2. Super great hearing. 
3. Fruit tastes so much better and sweater <3


----------



## Ieono (Mar 13, 2016)

The best thing about being...a mimic octopus! (I made one tonight!)

-Shape-shifting
-Camouflage
-Outsmarting everyone else!!!


----------



## Arwing Ace (Mar 13, 2016)

The best things about being a border collie
-intelligence
-being able to think and learn quickly
-athleticism, agility, and stamina
-being possessed of a natural instinct to influence and lead others


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 13, 2016)

More awesome things about being a fox


Big floofy tails 
Ninja stealth
Night vision


----------



## Yuko Aka (Mar 14, 2016)

The best thing apart of being a Red Panda is I'M ADORABLE AF


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Mar 14, 2016)

The best part of being a fox is...
everyone knows we give the best hugs.


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 14, 2016)

Arcturus Maple said:


> The best part of being a fox is...
> everyone knows we give the best hugs.


Aww how nice, I don't know what species i am though.


----------



## Yuko Aka (Mar 14, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> Aww how nice, I don't know what species i am though.


I think you might, just maybe, be a blue kangaroo, maybe, I dont know


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 14, 2016)

Yuko Aka said:


> I think you might, just maybe, be a blue kangaroo, maybe, I dont know


Yeah xD that works


----------



## ZacAttackk (Mar 14, 2016)

the best parts of being a dragon...
- you can set fire to anyone you hate
- you can fly away from stressful situations


----------



## misono-jam (Mar 14, 2016)

The best parts of being a fennec fox
--I can hear everything because my ears are so huge _(they are also full of secrets)_


----------



## zinski (Mar 14, 2016)

The best part of being a husky... I can do dumb things, and it looks adorable!


----------



## Pteri (Mar 14, 2016)

The best part about being a Sandhill Crane is that I can
-fly
-be tall for once
-peck things
-can balance well on stuff


----------



## Reti (Mar 17, 2016)

The best part about being a... a... Let's call it a reloy.

- I'm almost too little to be noticed
- I can ear a little more than an average human
- My face almost looks like a cat one
- I do not exist.


----------



## Evian (Mar 18, 2016)

The best part about being a Clouded Leopard / Bird hybrid

-Spots are larger, so less to draw (and I can change location of spots each time I draw)
-As an artist, if I get lazy I can cover up difficult to draw body parts, with wings. xD
-I am smol. Clouded leopards be smol.


----------



## supermyteun (Mar 21, 2016)

The best thing about being a human is probably the ability to generate very specific sounds with my vocal cords wich allows me to communicate really well with other humans!


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 21, 2016)

The best part about being an owl:
-14 vertebrae in my neck, lets me look behind with having to turn around. 
-Eyes built specifically to see in the dark.
-Extremely soft feathers.

And, for the Great Horned Owl specifically:
-I've got a 300 PSI crushing grip!


----------



## Nataku (Mar 25, 2016)

The best thing about being a dragon:
I am made of magic, so I can do whatever and be whatever I want. Whenever.
Peasants are flammable and taste good with mustard.

The best thing about being an Argus pheasant/margay gryphon thing?
All the spots. All of them. Right now and forever.
Peacock ain't got nothing on me.

Best thing about being an Irish setter:
I'm red. 
And look at all this hair. Fabulous. We are just so gorgeous in the show ri- bird! Bird! It's right there! ^^^^ Right. ^^^ There. ^^^ I'm pointing right at it so you can see it andohmygoditsabird ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 25, 2016)

supermyteun said:


> The best thing about being a human is probably the ability to generate very specific sounds with my vocal cords wich allows me to communicate really well with other humans!


Sometimes.. I wonder if we all have a bit of human in all of us, you know?


----------



## Devalin1407 (Apr 11, 2016)

Us porcupines are spiky so people stay away when we want to be alone and we're nocturnal so nobody bothers us at night! Also my nose is very soft :3


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 12, 2016)

The best things about being a vampire bat are:
- Flying
- Drinking blood (mwahahaha)
- Being able to hear well


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Apr 19, 2016)

Best part about being a Pom
Small
Adorable
Nobody can make me sexy
Always looks happy or deeply confused
2 layers of fur, make cuddles like TOP

Worst part
Being a noisy yippy annoying little thing
Too small to be in any way useful
being the embodiment of domestication


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 19, 2016)

The best part about being a golden retriever:
>Fur doesn't get knotted easily
>I love how my floppy ears flop under my favorite beanie
>Dark area around my eyes provides natural eye shadow that looks edgy
>Fluffy-ass chest tuft


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 19, 2016)

Best thingabout being a fennec fox?
You're adorable and you never overheat in summer.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2016)

just gotta love it when people get forgetful and try to pet me as a shark hehehe


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 19, 2016)

The best part about being a fox is,
soooooo adorable!


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 19, 2016)

The best thing about being a shamanic reindeer is; wisdom, laughs with others, shares a drink and a song, campfire stories, sauna


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Apr 23, 2016)

The best part about being a Persian lion
- you can kill people
-your mane is fabulous
-you are a big kitty
-you can be an endangered species while still having people know what the heck you are


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 2, 2016)

the best part of being A wusky:

SO FLOOFY!!!!!!


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 2, 2016)

The best thing(s) about being a salamander is...

-You can sit on rocks and shit
-Become poison for your predators, and be a walking hallucinogen 
-By superstition, be unharmed by fire


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 2, 2016)

... there's no shortage of other foxes, so you're much more likely to find an artist who can draw them well...


----------



## speedactyl (May 7, 2016)

And  Never too old for such stuff.


----------



## Huluvoo (May 8, 2016)

The best part about being an otteroo is having a pouch to hide your things in and being able to keep them waterproof


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (May 8, 2016)

The best thing about being an alien is that you get to eat people!


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 12, 2016)

The best part about being a Red Panda is being beautiful, having poseable thumbs, and being the superior master race.


----------



## modfox (May 12, 2016)

best thing about being a fox is: not hard to find other foxes
and the looks and DA VIXENS! jk


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 13, 2016)

People assume foxes are promiscuous and that saves me a lot of time...
Plenty of fresh porn *cough* ...I mean art...involving us thanks to Zootopia. 
Also, the tail. Vixens love the tail. 

Serious note though, I think foxes will outnumber wolves in the next generation of furries thanks to Zootopia.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 13, 2016)

cyclingswitch said:


> People assume foxes are promiscuous and that saves me a lot of time...
> Plenty of fresh porn *cough* ...I mean art...involving us thanks to Zootopia.
> Also, the tail. Vixens love the tail.
> 
> Serious note though, I think foxes will outnumber wolves in the next generation of furries thanks to Zootopia.


yea thanks to zootopia, canines & felines might just be the entire fandom pretty soon..... great going Disney.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 13, 2016)

best things about being a avian (not a griffin mind you), it's just you and you alone most of the time that means you will always be unique (weather you like it or not) to the rest of the fandom. and last but not lest avian porn is like a secret weapon.... it cringes the hell out of other furs 100% of the time.


----------



## Wither (May 13, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> best things about being a avian (not a griffin mind you), it's just you and you alone most of the time that means you will always be unique (weather you like it or not) to the rest of the fandom. and last but not lest avian porn is like a secret weapon.... it cringes the hell out of other furs 100% of the time.


Cloacas are the _worst. _
Fuck nature, slap a dick on a bird instead.


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 13, 2016)

Wither said:


> Fuck nature, slap a dick on a bird instead.


Hey, if it was good enough for Scary Movie, it's good enough for me.


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 13, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> and last but not lest avian porn is like a secret weapon.... it cringes the hell out of other furs 100% of the time.


Were this an adult forum, I would say try me. 10 years in the military and nothing phases me anymore.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 13, 2016)

Wither said:


> Cloacas are the _worst. _
> Fuck nature, slap a dick on a bird instead.


LOL, said like a true avian.


----------



## reptile logic (May 13, 2016)

I guess that's why most folks assume that dragons are part crocodilian; cloaca with an extendable/retractable dick!


----------



## Wither (May 13, 2016)

cyclingswitch said:


> Were this an adult forum, I would say try me. 10 years in the military and nothing phases me anymore.


Does the military usually show you weird porn/fetishes? Basic must be pretty hardcore.


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 15, 2016)

Wither said:


> Does the military usually show you weird porn/fetishes?


No but deploying does. Having only dial-up speed in a public room with only about 8 computers (for 200 people) means we all bring our own on hard drives. By about month 3, you are tired of watching what you have so you start trading. And that is when you start seeing some weird stuff (and usually finding homemade videos of the people you are there with).


----------



## Deer_Love (May 18, 2016)

Best part about being a Water Deer is;

*Very smol you can hide easier 
*Badass fangs 
*You get to teach people about a new species
*Ummm did I mention we have smol tails??
*Uber adorable


----------



## Deer_Love (May 18, 2016)

Also I like how this thread went from normal to "do they show porn in the military?"


----------



## Rhee (May 18, 2016)

the best thing about being a hagfish is, literally being moist 24/7


----------



## euthanizedCanine (May 18, 2016)

Best part of being a domestic dog:
-Lots of petting and affection
-Sense of family-community
-Droopy ears
-The ability to be threatening (edgy af lmao) yet affectionate.
-People love canines. Right? That's not overused right? (Fuq)
-More easily recognizable than other species in which one has to give a lengthy explanation on what they are.
It's just like yeah he's a Rottweiler coolio


----------



## FlufflesKitten (May 18, 2016)

Cat- floofs
You can sleep all the time without question
Wings are gr8(in my case)






Fainting goat- Big cute ears
No one questions you chewing things
You can run loudly!!
http://orig00.deviantart.net/af41/f...dary_fursona__by_fluffles__kitten-da29skl.png


----------



## Rythas (May 18, 2016)

The best part about being a Dutch Angel Dragon is:
- Folger's in your cup (couldn't resist)
- Flying
- Floofy tails, no matter how long
- You can either be the most adorable goddamn character ever or the scariest character ever, or both at the same time
- Really interesting anatomy


----------



## Birdbf (May 19, 2016)

The best part about being a Golden Pheasant is...

Everyone confusing you for a phoenix.
The potential color variations.
I've seen like one other golden pheasant fursona in 3 years.
and the best part about being a fox is...

Everyone loves foxes, I guess.
The big floofy tail.
A surprising amount of admirers/gift art.
Big ears.
The little nose/eye stripes!


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 22, 2016)

Spectacled bear:
-Cool facial markings
-Got a neat muzzle
-You're a freaking bear
-Being lazy is in your nature and no one can give you crap for it.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 23, 2016)

Amphilestes:
- Only a few paleontologists know you exist


----------



## Ayte (May 24, 2016)

best part about being a fennec fox cross wolf is that your basically a wolf with big fluffy ears and a fluffy tail (ears get in the way of things to much, damm me for having big ears) still love me ears


----------



## Nemnth (May 24, 2016)

Dragon. Also, my fursona can either be feral or anthro, he doesn't shape shift, it's just based on if rps are feral or anthro based.

- Can fly where ever at will (Feral)
- Scales! (Free armor!)
-  Cute!
- Long necks (Feral)
- Long tails
- Ridged dongers (You should know what I mean)
- Also knots!
- Can be very wise!


----------

